# .



## oldwoodman (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the review. The Powermatic PM2000 is on my dream list and if I had the money I would buy one. But I like to read objective reviews of machinery that are not afraid to point out flaws or shortcomings. Hopefully, the problems you encountered are not the norm.

Goog luck in making your decision of whether or not you keep the saw.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I had one of these on my list for the longest time since I am a Powermatic fan. I have always had a great deal of respect for the PM2000 as a quality saw. It is good to hear about the customer service being good as well. I have several PM tools and have never had to use customer service so it is good to know that they are so responsive.


----------



## RWR (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear you had trouble with your Powermatic PM2000…I just purchased one in March from CPOPowermatic which included a 3HP Baldor motor and free shipping. I think this saw is simply
awesome, very stable and accurate. Everything about mine was great…...dead flat table, etc.
All I had to really do was align the blade to the miter slot (off 0.007). Especially like the riving knife and
the fence system. Since the table board is attached to the fence rails front and back I find it to 
be sturdy and stable. I would agree though that they could have done better on the legs, but 
in reality…you don't really need them anyway. Good luck with your Sawstop, it too is a great 
table saw.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like you found an excellent product and service. Enjoy the precision.
BTKS


----------



## Trailer_man (Mar 7, 2009)

Dear Tablesawed, 
Please do not take offense to the following but did I miss something? You stated that the guy tried to fix it, left for a few weeks and then returned? How is not having parts on hand after you described the problem to them on the phone good service? Did the guy have any new parts in an attempt to make it work right while he was there? How is being gone for weeks only to tell you that you need a new saw good service? Did they drive to China to pick up the parts?

Again please don't take offense, but I would be mad that you had all this hassle and they gave you a fix that could have been given during the first visit.

Concerning the SawStop. I'm interested in know if anyone has had the stop mechanism activate without cause. A false trigger could get expensive.


----------



## ___ (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Trailer_man -

No offense taken. It's all a matter of perspective for me at this point. You should read the post that I did about the customer service that I received from Grizzly. There, I was simply "reasoned with" to accept that the saw was in working order, then after the warranty ran out, the arbor assembly (main bearing) bit the dust. I'm kind of 0 for 2 here on the saws.

About this one; I didn't include the details about the missteps in the beginning. I didn't need to move the saw for the first month, so I just used it in place. After, I called and then WMH Toolgroup didn't call me back for a bit. I wasn't in any big hurry, as I was doing a lot of yard work and what not. I'd already finished the wood projects for which I'd bought the saw. I really just had a lot of other things to be doing in my spare time.

Finally I called them back, and then this process began. I was actually okay with WMH Toolgroup. My bigger concern was when the repair guy used the cast iron tabletop as a workbench as he hammered the replacement bearing back into the new assembly. He "boogered it up" as he put it. When I explained this to WMH, they didn't blink for a second when offering a replacement.

Your point is well taken. But, I was coming from atrocious service with Grizzly, and at least things were in place with WMH.

About the SawStop. I may have spent a little too much time researching the saw if anything. I do know that they are still offering free replacements on the brakes that fire (if you send them the used one for research). Also, there is an override key for moist wood and other materials. I haven't read a single report of a false fire that didn't come from some errant contact with the blade. I have read many reports of users taking extra precautions to avoid the firing of the brake, and a moment to take stock of their situation as the saw readies itself with the code status before a cut. Seems like it actually leads to more awareness of contact because of its technology. I really like what Tommy MacDonald, Charles Neil, and other notables have done with their very extensive online video reviews of the SawStop saw and its form and function.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Tablesawed I own the SawStop and love it !!! I only had one issue when I first got it the fence was not quite true - They sent me a new one (took 5 days to get to me) And let me keep the original one (I use it for my router side of the saw) . 
You mentioned your top seems to scratch easily, I noticed the top on the SawStop does also. 
On the stop mechanism I've never had it activate prematurely, But I always make sure I'm not cutting green wood or metals with it activated and I Always adjust the distance from the brake to blade when installing a blade!!!

In my opinion you can't go wrong with a SawStop = Customer service is Great and the security when using it is a load off my mind -I still use it carefully as Breaks are not cheap not to mention a new Blade??? 
P.S If you can get a SawStop Tax Free Go for It

If you have any questions feel free to ask / you can see mine in my workshop photos

Hope this Helped
Rj


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 23, 2008)

I bought the contractor model SawStop and I'm very pleased with it. Besides the safety features the "fit and finish" is Lexus quality. Sorry you had a bad experience and wanted to let you know that I don't think you can beat the SawStop… should you decide to replace your saw.


----------



## woodfly (Mar 26, 2009)

After several years of saving, I had saved the money to buy a PM2000 but then decided to go with a Steel City. I got greedy I guess. I felt the money I saved with the SC would go a long way toward updating my shop with additional tools. Bad decision! I've had issues with the SC and their customer service is not very good/helpful. Should have stuck with the PM. It sounds like PM understands the meaning of "customer service"


----------



## mauiwindwalker (Mar 28, 2007)

I have had a PM2000 for a year now and I have no complaints. In fact, I would give it 5 stars. The only manufacturing 'defect' was that the Powermatic emblem on the front was upside down. I purchased mine through Woodcraft and customer service was, and is, excellent. Originally they even sent me two saws! Oops! Yes, I did tell them and returned the second!


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

After reading all of the Laguna post it is nice to hear that PM sent someone there to try to fix the problem.It is also nice that they were reasonably quick to offer you a new one.In regards to the SS,I've heard most false triggers are the result of blade contact with the miter guage.Very wet pressure treated wood may set it off but I would not be cutting that with a SS.If in doubt about any wood you can test it by touching the blade while the machine is turned off


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

I bought a PM 2000 a few months ago and it had exactly the same problem. I called Powerrmatic (WMH) and spoke to a guy in tech service who said he would get back to me after he looked up the closest repair man. He called me back in about an hour and gave me the name of a guy they use for their industrial machinery and who happens to live 10 minutes from me. Before I could call him, he called me and said he would be at my house first thing the next day. He came as promised and spent several hours working on it and eventually it became clear we had to put the machine on it's side and remove the entire base. He took the base to his house where he had to use a special puller to remove the caster lifters, three of the four were solidly locked up. He called me later that day to inform me he had contacted PM and they were over night delivering new caster lifters. He was back the next day with the base repaired and we reassembled the machine. The machine now raises and lowers very easily needing only one hand to crank it up and down. Also, since I spent time helping him take it apart and put it back together, the PM tech service guy sent me a dado insert for free. He offered me other things but that's what I was going to buy anyway. Based on my experience, I rate their tech service response spectacular, 5 stars. After I got everything realigned, the machine works like a dream, I would rate it 5 stars.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Tablesawed;

A nicely done review.

My 20" Powermatic planner also had trouble with the built in mobile base. Actually, the first machine delivered to my shop only ran for about 10 minutes, before the motor quit.

The dealer wanted me to install a new capacitor on the motor. I pointed out that the machine was less than an hour old, and didn't think the repair was something I should have to do. Plus we are woodworkers, not electricians. It's not like they gave me the machine, or a cheap machine model. Also the mobile base didn't work.

So the dealer sent me a new machine. On this one, the base was bent. It would appear that the base is just too light to handle the weight of the machine. We did bend it back to it's original position, but it bent back as soon as we tried to move the machine.

Also, a terrible belt slap occurs whenever it is turned on. I called the factory, after adjusting the belt tension according to the manual, and they told me this is normal, due to the torque of the 5 H.P. motor.

Other than this, the machine does work very well, and is worth the money.

Would I buy the same thing again, Absolutely, especially since I rarely have to move it.

Lee


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

Interesting comments about the PM2000 base. This may be a weak point on the saw. I have a Powermatic 63A that I have owned since 1988. No problems with the saw. I went to the local Woodcraft store to look at the PM2000 and play with everything to decide if I wanted one.
The height adjustment was not working. I asked the salesmen if I was doing something wrong. We determined the shaft connector allen bolts had stripped. The salesmen comments were It really abused by customers. Made me think twice. If the saw can't tolerate raising a lowering in a showroom situation. How long is it going to last in a shop.
Still, I do like the PM2000. And support has been fine with my model 63a.

Dave


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

great review, I wanted one of these saws (pm2000) but out of my price range. What I'm gonna do is get the miter gauge from one and the fence system from one and put it on my delta unisaw which i got new from woodworker.com.


----------



## kbiniowa (May 19, 2011)

I purchased a PM2000 two years ago. I highly recommend this saw!

I do agree with you about the extension table. I purchased the model that has a router table built into the extension, and after some "heavy" use, the extension is bowing.

I would prefer to add a cast iron extension, but I not been successful in finding one that fits Powermatic.


----------

